# Vocal Cord Damage Post TT



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

I had vocal cord damage from my TT and would love to hear some words of wisdom from others that went through this....how long you struggled, etc. I choke when I drink, have to eat carefully, my voice is usually totally gone within 5 minutes of conversation. :sad0049:

Would love to hear your stories!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Like you, I couldn't talk much after my surgeries. It probably would have healed properly for me, but a couple of months post-surgery, I had to teach a bunch of half-day classes (sometimes full-day), so my body sort of "sub-consciously" figured out a new way to talk. It took a lot of effort. That seemed okay for a couple of months, but then I started having a lot of weird pain in my neck, and that simply would not go away. I pretty much had myself convinced that my cancer was back, but I felt like the doctors would not truly listen to me about it. They kind of blew it off, really.

Anyway, FINALLY, my oncologist's nurse suggested that I see a speech pathologist, which I am doing now. My diagnosis is Dysphonia...basically, when my body subconsciously taught itself a new way to talk (I had to talk a lot and really project my voice, since I was teaching to 50 people with no microphone), it was a totally wrong way to talk. The best way I can describe it is that I was talking completely from my upper neck and mouth, and not using my diaphragm at all. So that created problems/pain in my neck because those muscles are not built for that level of activity.

I have now had 2 appointments with the speech pathologist--he's like a physical therapist for the voice--and things might be getting better. I have a lot of exercises I do at home or in the car to build up the correct muscles for talking again.

Bottom line is I overdid it too soon with my voice after surgery, AND my docs waited too long to send me to a speech pathologist.

The fact that you can talk at all is a very, very good sign--I would interpret that as your vocal cords being "disturbed" but not "damaged." It's splitting hairs, I know, but one is a lot better than the other, and I am very hopeful that yours are more on the "disturbed" side and not truly "damaged." (Those are my words, not a doctor's.) I had the same issue you are describing after my surgeries, and the doctor said to give it 6 months to get better. I wish I had.

Thinking back, it was easy to find myself simply withdrawing from conversation and activities because my voice just plain hurt.

As far as timeframe...my second surgery was in March of last year. I started teaching the course in July, before my body/neck had healed enough. I finally got a referral to the speech pathologist in February or March (a year after surgery), and my third appointment is this coming week...so I've been in pain for some time.

I'm honestly not sure what advice I could give you, other than just be patient and continue to keep your doctor informed about how things are healing (or not healing) for you. And don't push your voice too hard, too soon.


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for your advice. I try really hard to take it easy. I have little kids and their father/my hub is deaf so I am the only voice in the house. It's good that we sign at home because I can rest my voice some, but for the most part I'm the only voice for my children. The other thing is that my job is totally dependent on my voice. I talk ALL day on the phone and with patients...is this going to mean I'm not going to be able to work for 6 months??? It's all very questioning for me right now.

I know that it is still early. It's only been a week and a half post TT....but the ache in my throat seems to just be getting worse but I rest it as much as possible. I'm tired of choking on water and pills...having to clear my throat every 2 minutes. I cry because I can't yell at the kids when they are in another room or halfway down the street.

Thanks again...I have my follow up with the ENT tomorrow and he's VERY proactive...love him! He's planning to scope me and see what's going on. I guess I just have a REALLY long road ahead.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to hear your ENT is proactive and will scope you. That's a great first step. I suspect you have a good amount of swelling in there. I'll send positive, healing vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband and I both enjoy singing with a church choir and I was worried about my voice. Looking back, it must have taken 3-4 months, maybe a little more, before I felt like I could sing (or talk) for any length of time without seeming to "lose" my voice.

I don't think my voice was very different after surgery but it definitely was weak. For a long time (months) I couldn't talk on the phone too long without feeling like the effort was tiring me. I don't think even now (8 months later) my voice seems 100% as strong as it used to but I do believe it is slowly improving. It doesn't keep me from speaking or singing - it's just when I do either for a long time, I can feel it.

Our choir practice sessions are 90 minutes of constant singing and I'm a bit pooped by the time we're through but I do feel like everything is O.K. My swallowing isn't exactly the way it used to be but it's also improving. I don't have any trouble swallowing but before surgery I didn't seem as conscious of swallowing.

As soon as I could after surgery I started kinda' gently whistling to strengthen my vocal cords. I might barely make a sound but I could feel the muscles in my neck and throat and it wasn't particularly comfortable at first but, personally, I think it helped.


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

It was determined that the left vocal cord is paralyzed and I insisted on speech therapy right away. RAI scheduled for 6/11 and synthroid to start 6/18.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

My Dr said I had no vocal cord damage and I could speak normally right after surgery while still on anesthesia. Shortly after, I lost my voice completely. Now I have a deep, horse voice and I clear my throat often(it is still very painful). I wonder at what point do you seek a second opinion. At what point should your voice return if there is no damage? Did your dr tell you there was VC damage after surgery?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Susie, it looks like you're about a week out. I'd give it a week or two more, then bring it up to your doc. You may need to be "scoped" to take a closer look. Good luck.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Hubby was very hoarse for a few weeks...he healed with time and those little puppies are working just fine now!


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

My hoarseness did go down a little but you can tell there is something wrong with my voice completely. Susie, ask to be scoped to see if your vocal cord is paralyzed. This is the only way to KNOW.


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

My voice was in bad shape after my TT about 2 months ago. I got out of surgery and couldn't say a word. I choked on the liquid from an ice cube melting in my mouth. The nurse had to get me a pen and paper so I could communicate. I had trouble breathing, especially if I got up or leaned forward.

By the end of the day I was whispering a few words at a time but I refused to eat because I thought, "If I'm choking on liquid, there is no way anything else will go down!" They would not let me leave the hospital until I ate or drank. I finally mustered up some courage and took a bite of pudding which went down a lot easier than water! It was still really tough though.

A few weeks later I was at the ENT wondering why my voice had not improved. I had also developed reflux which made things even worse. He took a peak and said he saw movement on both sides and was positive my voice would return. I was still choking on liquids a lot at this point but I could not argue that at least swallowing had improved somewhat.

Maybe a week ago or so I woke up to find my voice almost at a normal talking level! It comes and goes but overall has improved a lot. I can't yell at all and singing is brief/soft but at least I will be able to make a phone call or read a book to my son. The choking/swallowing has improved considerably. Its also worse some days than others. I can actually almost chug a drink most days! Consecutive swallowing has been pretty much impossible til now.

I think some of it has to do with the fact that I'm still dealing with hypoparathyroidism from the surgery. It has pretty much made me worse off than I was before, from head to toe. My calcium has been low up until some bloodwork done around the time my voice came back (now that I think of it!). I'm still symptomatic. My PTH is lower and somehow I've developed a Vitamin D deficiency (even though I take Calcitriol!). On the days when my voice is weaker I notice a pulling sensation when I swallow. It seems like it could have a connection with an electrolyte imbalance effecting the nerves. Make sure you're eating healthy and getting lots of fluids!

My thyroid levels seem surprisingly much easier to manage than the surgery complications. It turned out I was slightly over medicated and my dose was reduced to 112mcg of Levothyroxine.


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow Phayah! We have very similar experiences. Minus that mine is cancer. I agree that the complications have been worse than anything else. I'm not tired or anything. I am scheduled for radiation on June 18th and will start my synthroid after that. Reading your experience was very much like I was reading my own! I miss being able to chug water when I'm SO thirsty!!! I also have to be careful when eating watermelon! If the consistancy is anything like water, it's game over...I'm choking on it! Haha!


----------

